# Proof of Address



## gbbo (Jan 7, 2020)

When registering for EU residency once in Portugal (Lisbon) are there any requirements for the proof of address? 

For example would a rental contract need to be for a minimum time or would an agreement for a short term stay (like an AirBnB) be sufficient? I assume that simply staying in a Hotel would not be allowed.

Any help appreciated..


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

gbbo said:


> When registering for EU residency once in Portugal (Lisbon) are there any requirements for the proof of address?
> 
> For example would a rental contract need to be for a minimum time or would an agreement for a short term stay (like an AirBnB) be sufficient? I assume that simply staying in a Hotel would not be allowed.
> 
> Any help appreciated..


It's hit and miss. Some camara dont ask, others insist on atestado.
Lisbon and Albufeira camara dont ask for address proof.
Smaller camara, more likely they will ask for proof.:juggle:


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

I registered recently in Porto area and was required to show my notary deed of the house we bought. I had initially take, as address proof our water and power bills but they refused to register me without the official house papers (which I didn't have at that time). So I guess it is hit or miss.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

*Tavira Camara.*

Hello folks,

Does anyone on the forum have any experience, good or bad, in dealing with Tavira camara with regards to applying for temp residency? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

Mac62 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Does anyone on the forum have any experience, good or bad, in dealing with Tavira camara with regards to applying for temp residency?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not trying to be pedantic, but you cant get temporary residence in Camara, you can only do that in SEF.

However, you can apply for certificate of residence in Camara.
Certificado de registo de cidadão da União Europeia | Município de Tavira


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

No offence taken b0ll0cks-to-brexit, I'm exceedingly ignorant, or should I say, easily confused as to what my steps are and the forms needed to apply to reside in Portugal after the 90 days and to get it before the Transition period expires. I should take the advice I gave to gbbo and start at the beginning and do my own search again

Thank you for the form for Tavira camara.


----------



## gbbo (Jan 7, 2020)

Great work b0ll0cks-to-brexit and very helpful. You don't by any chance have a link to a form to apply for certificate of residence in Cascais area (Estoril).


----------



## gbbo (Jan 7, 2020)

Found it; https://www.cascais.pt/servico/registo-de-cidadao-comunitario


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

gbbo said:


> Found it; https://www.cascais.pt/servico/registo-de-cidadao-comunitario


Cool. Form looks very basic, so hopefully process will be quick and easy.

When you get to town hall (camara) look for yellow ticket machine, look like ATM.
On screen menu should be option for "Senha C – Pagamentos/SEF".
When you find registration desk, they will take your details and give you two forms for payments. You need to go back to ticket machine and find option for Financas, then go to Financas desk and make payment. Then go back to registration desk, they will wait for you, no need for new ticket. Give them paid form and they will give you cert.:clap2:

Good luck.


----------

